# PC Bilder bearbeiten brauche Tipps



## majorguns (10. Januar 2009)

Hi ich wollte die Bilder von meinem PC die ich gemacht habe bearbeiten damit sie besser aussehen, bin noch ein anfänger auf diesem Gebiet. 
Danach sollen sie bei meinem Sysprofile hochgeladen werden.
Habe schon einige Versuche mit Gimp gemacht aber so richtig gefallen mir die Bilder nicht.
Wäre dankbar für Tipps zum verbessern und vielleicht alternative Grafikprogramme.
Schonmal danke im vorraus .
Meine Versuche findet ihr auf meinem Sysprofil also einfach auf die Signatur klicken...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Januar 2009)

Was genau willst du den an denn Bildern verbessern?


----------



## majorguns (11. Januar 2009)

Naja einfach das Gesamtbild meine bearbeiteten Bilder gefallen mir noch nicht so wirklich ich weiß aber auch nicht was ich jetzt besser machen könnte.
Sagt doch einfach mal was ihr (wie und womit) besser machen würdet


----------



## Neo1978 (11. Januar 2009)

Gimp kannst du dir umsonst runterladen, das ist schon mal ein ganz anständiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, womit du auch als Anfänger die Licht- und Farbverhältnisse aufbessern sowie sonstige kleine Retouschen vornehmen kannst.


----------



## XeQfaN (11. Januar 2009)

Microsoft Picture it ganz einfach und nett find ich  naja und ALT


----------



## Ecle (11. Januar 2009)

Naja, an Jpeg Bilder kann man nicht mehr so viel machen. Belichtung und Schärfung würd ich eher mit Raw Bildern machen.


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub du suchst Picasa. Schöne Bilderbibliothek und man kann gleich Effekte drauf anwenden. Unter anderem auch einige Autokorrekturen, danach ist jedes Bild schön 

Gibts kostenlos, ist von Google und bietet dir auch noch 1gb Speicherplatz für deine Bilder im Netz.


----------



## majorguns (19. Januar 2009)

Naja danke an alle aber ich hab mir jetzt mal photoshop "besorgt" und da komm ich recht gut mit zurecht und die ergebnisse gefallen mir super gut!!!


----------

